

Writing Your Own Toy Compiler Using Flex, Bison and LLVM (2009) - mutor
http://gnuu.org/2009/09/18/writing-your-own-toy-compiler/all/1/

======
mtdewcmu
That's interesting and looks like fun. I'm not sure you can call that writing
a compiler, though. It looks like just a front-end to LLVM. But it would give
you a taste.

~~~
peterashford
It reads source, parses it, creates output. What part of compilation did he
leave out?

~~~
mtdewcmu
The part that LLVM is doing: code generation, optimization, etc. I don't think
writing a whole compiler is a reasonable goal at anywhere near that level of
effort. But I just pointed out that it's an exaggeration.

Gcc's architecture is split into front, middle, and back end. This corresponds
closely to what Gcc calls the front end, afaik.

